# still life 1



## mysteryscribe (Aug 22, 2006)

I know it isnt the first but it's the first time I dont have a name for one so that's it.

the picture is a home made 8x10 daylight developing tank I made from a couple of old chemical bottles...I stuck in a  flower and a flag to give it some interest but it's pretty ordinary anyway.  No the composition isnt perfect but it's funky enough that I like it, just fine.


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 24, 2006)

Always good to see your experiments mysteryscribe. You may not be a Picasso,  but you're not frightened to attempt new things. Good on yer.


----------



## terri (Aug 24, 2006)

You should have been keeping track of your still life images, Charlie....I'm wondering what number this one actually _is_....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 24, 2006)

I have no idea im going to start numbering the landscapes as well. Of course Ill never be able to find them.

And Philip I'll shoot or butcher anything that will stand still for it.


----------

